# My Bearded Dragon Likes To Poop On Me.....



## rancidmunkey (Mar 11, 2009)

If it was a one off I wouldnt be too bothered but it seems to become a bit of a habit and I think the little toe rag does it just to wind me up.

Doesnt seem to matter what time of day it is either. There have been a few cases now where ive had him out on the sofa while I been watching tv, playing xbox etc and he will go crawl onto my legs (feet up on a coffee table) wait for a few mins do his business and run off.

Today however I had him out and he was once again on the sofa except this time I didnt have my feet up on the table. Instead he went behind me did his business and ran off.

Any reason why hes doing this? Anything I can do to stop it other than not getting him out till hes done his business?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

mine love the bed haha
and i have white sheets :devil:


----------



## rancidmunkey (Mar 11, 2009)

Tee hee nice!


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

ahaha mine does it with me, all over my clean clothes xD
just watch out for the signs, bum wiggle tail up...
xD
and when you see this take him off you and put him back in the viv


----------



## matty09 (Feb 7, 2009)

*annoyin*

i know my beardie craps right on my fluff mat in the middle of my room.
has the hole wooden floor but all the time does it on the mat :|
Matty


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

Ours done it on our mat also lol. They like softness lol
Dave


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

and they don't like to stink out their vivariums.


----------



## matty09 (Feb 7, 2009)

*lol*

shhould make beardie air freshner they can go and press it wen the crap 
lol joke
Matty


----------



## rancidmunkey (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I think he does it outside just so as not to stink up his viv. Smart see : victory:


----------



## Mikedunz (May 1, 2012)

I used to think it was hilarious because ours always poo'd on my wife.

But I just cleaned out her viv (the BD not the wife) and got a big stinky one to the white T-Shirt in thanks.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Reptiles know it's not healthy for them to come into contact with their own poo. In the wild they would poo and walk away so in captivity they seize the opportunity to take a dump outside of their enclosure so they don't have to wait for the magic hand to come clean it up!

Why :censor: on your own doorstep?


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone else find that the smell of beardie poo makes them heave.. I swear.. most foul substance ever....


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Ours will only do it in the bath. Every three/four days, when we give her twice weekly, quick shower down (which she loves), that's when she will go. I am sure she holds it in specially. Damn handy for us, I can tell you. In the 14 months we have had her we have only had to clean up her mess, in the vivarium, just three times and that was only because she was poorly prior to a major shed.


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

mines the sakes
he will do it on the bed and wont crap in his viv
he glass dancers to come out or to let u know he needs toilet lol.


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

yep unfortuately ive had this experience it reeks!!!:lol2:


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

1st thing i do when let out is put in bath and put on shower, they soon crap and then can come out n sit with me


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

One of mine won't poo in his viv. Outside on the grass or In the bath x the other well that's a different story lol


----------



## JRLC (May 3, 2012)

Jimmy always does it in his food or his water bowl! :lol2:


----------

